# Why Silver



## youngone

Why the world needs silver.


----------



## TabJockey

Youtube is a great place to get some quick free entertainment but a really horrible place to do any investment research.

Most of the facts in that video are legit, but the way the numbers are presented lacks relevance.

Gold has a high price because people want it and its quite rare. The average C1 cash cost of gold mines globally is about $450 / Oz. 

Silver is pretty common by comparison, the spot price has been so low for so long that not many have spent much money getting big reserves of the stuff, so if you look at total reserves the figure can be a bit low, but there is plenty out there, quite often close to the surface, and cheap to mine. Average silver mine costs (and there are not many that call themselves silver mines) are about $8 an Oz, and usually comes with lead credits.

Currently thats a margin of about 400%. Any business enjoying a margin of 400% is sure to attract new players in the market, and if silver does not crash down from its current highs, a ****load of supply will come online asap. Silver is usually allot easier to mine than gold, and heaps easier than base metals (because so much less ore is needed to be milled) and therefore is easier to get off the ground.

Industrial demand is higher than golds, at 40-50%, but thats not what has driven these prices so high. Its investment thats driving prices, and as soon as the returns are not there, the investors sell out.

Expect volatility, but I dont think the facts point to silver coming anywhere near the POG in the next 20 years.


----------



## burglar

youngone said:


> Why the world needs silver.




WHY WAS SILVER $50 an ounce in January 1980.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nelson_Bunker_Hunt
Keep this in mind if you have a flutter!

Remember, if you participate in a pump and dump, you must dump first (or fast)!

Young ones don't know about Nelson Bunker Hunt!


----------



## Logique

While the background influences remain in place, it'd hard to see the precious metals trend unwinding for quite a while. Silver $50/oz may be a psychological hurdle to some market participants, but talk of major retracement seems speculative.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...approaches-us110/story-e6frg916-1226043499968
"..National Australia Bank currency strategist John Kyriakopoulos said the Australian dollar should remain high, supported by an appetite among international investors for more risky assets in hope of higher returns. "We remain comfortable with our view that the Australian dollar will trade between $US1 and $US1.10 over the next six months," Mr Kyriakopoulos said.

"The two rate hikes by the Reserve Bank of Australia that we forecast are not priced by the market. Australian economic growth is starting to pick up, and we can see further falls in the unemployment rate triggering another step up in RBA rate hike expectations over coming months.

"The likelihood that the US doesn't raise interest rates over the next six months is rising, suggesting a slim possibility of a sharp rebound in the US dollar..""


----------



## TabJockey

Your right, forcasting a major retractment at $50 is speculative, I have nothing to back this up but a gut feeling. All I know is that I will be out before then rain hail or shine and I reckon other people feel the same way.


----------



## Smurf1976

I'm no expert on silver mining, but I always thought it was mostly a by-product of other metals (particularly lead and zinc) mining, with the lead and zinc being the main finanical incentive for the mine.

Certainly that's the case at mines I've seen such as Rosebery. Primarily a zinc mine, with lead and copper also produced in significant volume and of financial importance. Yes it also produces gold and silver, and these are extracted as metals on site, but financially they are very much a sideline to the main business in zinc, lead and copper. It's much the same at the refining end - precious metals are worth recovering but of minimal overall importance compared to the other metals.

So realistically, any surge in silver production would have to be based on mining ores where silver is the main game. How viable that is I really don't know...


----------



## burglar

TabJockey said:


> Youtube is a great place to get some quick free entertainment ...




Not until I saw this video, did I realise that something is amiss!
The facts seem to be correct, it seems to be balanced.

Not one mention that it was pushed to all time high by one man with very deep pockets. 

A factual, balanced report would have noted that!

I sense that manipulation is alive and kicking!


----------



## silverseeker

Can anyone recommend any silver mining stocks?
Would anybody recommend PEM, MAR, SLV or TRY?
Any investing websites would be appreciated.


----------



## Joe Blow

silverseeker said:


> Can anyone recommend any silver mining stocks?
> Would anybody recommend PEM, MAR, SLV or TRY?
> Any investing websites would be appreciated.




Hi silverseeker,

Welcome to ASF!

Please note that ASF members are not permitted to recommend particular stocks to you, nor offer you specific advice about how to invest your money. The only people legally allowed to provide you with this kind of advice are licensed financial advisers.

For information on getting financial advice, please refer to the following link: http://www.moneysmart.gov.au/investing/financial-advice

You may engage in discussion with others about the pros and cons of various silver mining companies but please do not ask for advice about which ones to buy. You could start your research by entering the search term "silver" in the search box at the top, right hand side of this page to see what threads on silver already exist.


----------



## explod

Thought this thread worth rejuvinating and a good one to discuss the pros and cons with jank where we were getting off topic on the property thread.

The following link is to an article pointing to manipulation in the paper silver market.  A year or two back I was ridiculed for suggesting that in the 24 hour period there were some very odd moves, particularly at normal quiet times or high impact times.  Anyhow this puts a bit more to it than mere conspiracy in my view.

http://www.safehaven.com/article/23240/price-irregularities-in-the-silver-market


----------



## pixel

TabJockey said:


> Your right, forcasting a major retractment at $50 is speculative, I have nothing to back this up but a gut feeling. All I know is that I will be out before then rain hail or shine and I reckon other people feel the same way.



 Hi TJ, I hope you did follow your got instinct and bailed in time, although the April High fell a teensy bit short of the $50 psycho barrier.
The trick was certainly buying before the mid-2010 explosive move. (I still hold the coinage I bought up to $18, but didn't add any since.)
It will be interesting to see whether we get a 5th wave down (any Ellioticians out there?). My chart is still showing indecision/ consolidation. 


However, given the high volatility, anything can happen.
In the Silver sector, I'm currently holding only SVL, OZL, and trading AYN.


----------



## Joules MM1

Silver Wheaton posts record first-quarter revenues, profit

Julia Johnson  May 14, 2012 – 7:58 AM ET | Last Updated: May 14, 2012 8:44 AM ET 

http://business.financialpost.com/2...n-posts-record-first-quarter-revenues-profit/


----------



## Joules MM1

July 28, 2012



> King World News is reporting on an absolutely stunning development, this time in the silver market.  Acclaimed commodity trader Dan Norcini told KWN that in the silver market, “... the hedge fund outright short position is the largest position that I’ve got on my records going back to the beginning of 2007.  We’re talking about a five and a half year period.”
> 
> 
> Norcini also noted there would be a huge move in silver, “if they (hedge funds shorts) get caught on the wrong side of that market ... because all of those shorts are going to head to the exits at the same time.”
> 
> 
> The acclaimed trader also discussed hegde fund problems in the gold market, but first, Bill Haynes, President of CMI Gold & Silver, had this to say about QE:  “Eric, it’s guaranteed, it’s just a question of when.  Probably within a few weeks.  Subastian Mallaby, a contributing editor to the Financial Times and a member of the Council on Foreign Relations, in Wednesday’s Financial Times, chided Bernanke and the Fed for not showing some audacity, some aggressiveness in attacking the problem of an economy that will not get going.”




of course, the antidote question is what reason does the extreme short pos stem from?



> What the COT report is showing us is that the swap dealers, again, those strong hands we had been mentioning the last two weeks, they continue to build a net long position in the gold market.  The swap dealers are net longs, the hedge funds had a small net long position after putting on some fresh shorts, the commercials, the big bullion banks, had a relatively small net short position by (historical) comparison.




http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldn...tunning_Development_In_The_Silver_Market.html

ok, so this is the same crowd that used to come with the enlargement for men marketing, so.....ya know....


----------



## young-gun

Has anyone ever purchased junk silver? Would love to hear from someone who has, or does anyone know of any easy/cheap ways to purchase junk silver? I would expect to pay spot price, but alot of places seem to be well above spot.

Silver is shaping up to be a great investment, jmo.


----------



## Buckfont

young-gun. I have 1966 50c rounds which are 80% silve. I have a mate that has recently bought Us junk silver. Here are a couple of links, one from Ainslie in Brissy. Good luck.

http://www.momssilvershop.com/ and her son from JH mint will sell internatinally still, all the others have stopped shippping OS

https://www.ainsliebullion.com.au/BuyGoldandSilverOnline.aspx


----------



## young-gun

Buckfont said:


> young-gun. I have 1966 50c rounds which are 80% silve. I have a mate that has recently bought Us junk silver. Here are a couple of links, one from Ainslie in Brissy. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.momssilvershop.com/ and her son from JH mint will sell internatinally still, all the others have stopped shippping OS
> 
> https://www.ainsliebullion.com.au/BuyGoldandSilverOnline.aspx




Thanks buck. The 66 rounds were what I was after, only because I assumed I could get them cheaper than shipping US silver coins.

Cheers


----------



## burglar

young-gun said:


> Thanks buck. The 66 rounds were what I was after, only because I assumed I could get them cheaper than shipping US silver coins.
> 
> Cheers




I saw pre-decimal coins in bulk "junk-silver" lots on ebay!
Don't know if the price is competitive or not.

http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=junk+silver&_sacat=0

or this:
http://www.investmentu.com/2012/July/buy-silver-below-spot.html

http://www.silvercoinstoday.com/silver-coin-price-guides/australia-silver-coin-values/

cheers,


----------



## young-gun

burglar said:


> I saw pre-decimal coins in bulk "junk-silver" lots on ebay!
> Don't know if the price is competitive or not.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=junk+silver&_sacat=0
> 
> or this:
> http://www.investmentu.com/2012/July/buy-silver-below-spot.html
> 
> http://www.silvercoinstoday.com/silver-coin-price-guides/australia-silver-coin-values/
> 
> cheers,




Thanks. I had a look at ebay, and googled australian junk silver. Ebay seemed to be very small amounts for more than I would be willing to pay. After a bit of searching on google the round 50's I found were way over-priced.



Buckfont said:


> young-gun. I have 1966 50c rounds which are 80% silve. I have a mate that has recently bought Us junk silver. Here are a couple of links, one from Ainslie in Brissy. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.momssilvershop.com/ and her son from JH mint will sell internatinally still, all the others have stopped shippping OS
> 
> https://www.ainsliebullion.com.au/BuyGoldandSilverOnline.aspx




Buck, I purchase bullion from Ainslie every now and then(just wasn't aware the 50's were under 'special', or that they sold them at all). Do you know if you go in person to person if they are willing to sell less than a 5kg bag?


----------



## Buckfont

young-gun said:


> Thanks. I had a look at ebay, and googled australian junk silver. Ebay seemed to be very small amounts for more than I would be willing to pay. After a bit of searching on google the round 50's I found were way over-priced.
> 
> 
> 
> Buck, I purchase bullion from Ainslie every now and then(just wasn't aware the 50's were under 'special', or that they sold them at all). Do you know if you go in person to person if they are willing to sell less than a 5kg bag?




I bought mine early last year in 1kg lots. Mebee the rules have changed. I`d just give them a call and talk turkey.. If cash is tight a 5kg bag may be a bit much. If the demand is there though they may not compromise. Hope you sort it.


----------



## Joules MM1

forget gold.....go silver.......let's have some outrageous numbers please:

http://www.businessinsider.com/citi...tton&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=moneygame

CITI: When Gold Hits $1790, Silver Will Go Bonkers



Matthew Boesler|Sep. 18, 2012, 11:19 AM


Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/citi-fitzpatrick-silver-gold-1790-2012-9#ixzz271kDDXmF

excerpt:



> ...gold move to the $3,400 level, it is not inconceivable that we may see silver closer to $100. Investors have to remember that at the end of the 70s the gold price doubled in a mere five or six weeks. If 3 to 5 years down the line we see that the base policy of the developed world is to continue printing money, then the gloves are off in terms of what levels gold and silver could actually go to.”


----------



## explod

There is a lot to the story of silver, the growing shortage, important technological new uses of which most of you will be aware.  So the ratio is out of whack in my view and will return to about the 30 to 1 region, historically 15 to 1.

In my view I see gold going to about $2,300 in the next run, which is in percentage line with the half dozen breakouts we have had since about 2001.

So roughly on that basis a silver price of around $76 in the next run up is perhaps quite feasible.

Would make stocks like CCU and AYN very attractive.


----------



## Joules MM1

explod said:


> There is a lot to the story of silver, the growing shortage,.......




i got an email this week from someone who's been buying silver over the last two years:



> julian ct ‏@joulesmm1
> 
> email quote of the day by iTrader "try asking for delivery date for 5k of silver and you can't get a straight answer no matter how you ask"




===================================

here's a video from one of the Najarian brothers who are both well known in the CME as traders, clued-up characters.....buying silver has further to go than gold.......
http://www.optionmonster.com/drj_bl...ds_presidency_73180.html#.UFtQ1JUhzvd.twitter


----------



## jancha

explod said:


> There is a lot to the story of silver, the growing shortage, important technological new uses of which most of you will be aware.  So the ratio is out of whack in my view and will return to about the 30 to 1 region, historically 15 to 1.
> 
> In my view I see gold going to about $2,300 in the next run, which is in percentage line with the half dozen breakouts we have had since about 2001.
> 
> So roughly on that basis a silver price of around $76 in the next run up is perhaps quite feasible.
> 
> Would make stocks like CCU and AYN very attractive.




Why those two companies in particular? 
Looking at macroaxis site SVL & CCU have less than 1% chance of bankruptcy whilst AYN is more than a 67% chance? Would SVL be less of a risk factor than AYN?


----------



## young-gun

Buckfont said:


> I bought mine early last year in 1kg lots. Mebee the rules have changed. I`d just give them a call and talk turkey.. If cash is tight a 5kg bag may be a bit much. If the demand is there though they may not compromise. Hope you sort it.




Headed down to Ainslee this morning. You can buy 66 rounds however you like, from 1 piece to 10 kilos if you wish, just in case anyone else was curious and in brissy. Thanks for the tip buck.



Joules MM1 said:


> forget gold.....go silver.......




+1



explod said:


> There is a lot to the story of silver, the growing shortage, important technological new uses of which most of you will be aware.  So the ratio is out of whack in my view and will return to about the 30 to 1 region, historically 15 to 1.
> 
> In my view I see gold going to about $2,300 in the next run, which is in percentage line with the half dozen breakouts we have had since about 2001.
> 
> So roughly on that basis a silver price of around $76 in the next run up is perhaps quite feasible.
> 
> Would make stocks like CCU and AYN very attractive.




I think $76 will just be the beginning explod.

I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist, and am unsure of the validity of the accusations made that there is heavy manipulation in the silver market eg hueg shorts by JP morg. Just wondering if anyone knew anything about it, and if there is actually any substantial evidence that would support heavy manipulation to bring the price of silver down?

Almost everything I read either comments, points to, or supports the claims, is it all BS?

With a bit of luck spain or greece or someone will go under, drop the price substantially, and present a huge buying opportunity. Either that or it will simply continue to go up and up with a few corrections. jmo.


----------



## Buckfont

Headed down to Ainslee this morning. You can buy 66 rounds however you like, from 1 piece to 10 kilos if you wish, just in case anyone else was curious and in brissy. Thanks for the tip buck.

Good on ya. 

Just out of curosity what did you pay per coin and was there a big difference buying singly and in bulk? Bf


----------



## young-gun

Buckfont said:


> Headed down to Ainslee this morning. You can buy 66 rounds however you like, from 1 piece to 10 kilos if you wish, just in case anyone else was curious and in brissy. Thanks for the tip buck.
> 
> Good on ya.
> 
> Just out of curosity what did you pay per coin and was there a big difference buying singly and in bulk? Bf




The difference between buying a kilo, and buying individual coins equating to a kilo came to about $12 difference(negligible). I think it was around $13+ a coin, its fixed to the spot price. I havent done the math as to what percentage of an ounce each coin is.

Their buy-back rate was $12 something, I didn't write it down so can't remember exact figures sorry. I'm not overly concerned about the price, just trying to buy around the dips atm, guess it can be argued that now isn't a dip.


----------



## explod

In that silver paper market there are about 200 paper ounces to each physical ounce of silver.  Done under the guise of maintaining an orderly market, but if that is not manipulation at that high count then I do not know what is.

I have been accumulating 1966 rounds for a number of years now.  Three coins are very very close to an ounce of silver, each coin in fact contains 80% silver.


----------



## Mr Z

explod said:


> In that silver paper market there are about 200 paper ounces to each physical ounce of silver.  Done under the guise of maintaining an orderly market, but if that is not manipulation at that high count then I do not know what is.
> 
> I have been accumulating 1966 rounds for a number of years now.  Three coins are very very close to an ounce of silver, each coin in fact contains 80% silver.




The Comex has around a 1% delivery rate, so that is 100:1 and there is available inventory in excess of that. You also have no way of knowing how much paper is held as a legitimate industry hedge as that metal never hits the Comex but it is real, most users of silver in any quantity will hedge exposure simply because of the volatility in the metals price. The apparent ratio of physical silver to paper obligations is difficult to gauge as the figures are not really transparent across the industry. Regardless that is no indicator of a certain manipulation, you really need to consider market control issues such as the concentration of market power in a small number of players hands. Proving manipulation would rest on proving an unjustifiable concentration of contracts that have been traded in a predatory fashion. The numbers to do that are simply not available outside of the exchange and the CFTC... Butler is estimating by subtraction, he is not privy to the detail. The reality is likely to be that JPM has been trading a smaller position for it's own account BUT it did so with the advantage of knowing how its customers where positioned. You only need to control the margin if you have that sort of data and you can time things very well. That by no means give you total control like some seem to believe but it would give you huge opportunity to profit. If the latter is the case it would be very hard to prove manipulative activity in a court of law however likely it looked. Personally I don't think they should be able to trade against their customers at all, the Volcker Rule makes sense to me, but I can also see that it could be end run quite easily.

Bart Chilton seems to be convinced all is not right... but proof beyond reasonable doubt will never likely happen IMO.


----------



## young-gun

explod said:


> In that silver paper market there are about 200 paper ounces to each physical ounce of silver.  Done under the guise of maintaining an orderly market, but if that is not manipulation at that high count then I do not know what is.




So this is a fact? I have just had trouble finding any concrete evidence of it other than just reading about it as a side note in articles. If there really is 200 paper ounces to each physical then this is surely that's a system that will eventually collapse/fail. What happens when SHTF and people holding paper try to redeem for physical?

Or if JP morgan do have a massive short position on silver and they get squeezed out? The argument for silver is a good one without these two scenarios



> I have been accumulating 1966 rounds for a number of years now.  Three coins are very very close to an ounce of silver, each coin in fact contains 80% silver.




I could have sworn I read they were 90 but you're right, 80% it is. That brings them a fair bit over spot(for what I paid anyway). Anyone who holds them seems to know what they are worth so I doubt I'll ever find them real cheap. Reason I bought was so that once the price takes off it's easier to sell a few coins than kilo or 5kg bars if ya need a bit of cash.

I was bored today and watched a few videos on silver manipulation on you tube. I have no idea if any of the info is credible but a bit of a laugh at the least: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl47z2g2EvI


----------



## Mr Z

explod said:


> I have been accumulating 1966 rounds for a number of years now.  Three coins are very very close to an ounce of silver, each coin in fact contains 80% silver.




I believe it is just over @ ~ 1.025 oz, near as damn it really, 3/4 of a gram over. Don't short change yourself!


----------



## young-gun

Does anyone know where I can find silver charts for between 2006 to today in AUD? Just curious what happened to the price when our dollar hit 60c approx against the greenback. 

Was this period due to our dollar crashing or was it the US dollar gaining strength in relation to the AUD? If it was our dollar crashing then silver(in AUD) would have increased substantially in that period wouldn't it?

if that were the case then the gains from holding gold and silver will be even greater as our dollar starts to fade off the back of the resources 'boom'.


----------



## Mr Z

http://netdania.com/Products/live-s...ates/real-time-forex-charts/ChartStation.aspx


----------



## burglar

Kitco is advertising Aussie "Koalas"

1 oz Silver Australian Koala
Product details
USD $ 38.36 ea.

I've not seen them before!


----------



## jimy

HIii....

8 Reasons Why Silver Is the Investment of the Decade....
http://www.shtfplan.com/forecasting/8-reasons-why-silver-is-the-investment-of-the-decade_03072011


----------



## Bron Suchecki

young-gun said:


> Does anyone know where I can find silver charts for between 2006 to today in AUD? Just curious what happened to the price when our dollar hit 60c approx against the greenback.
> 
> Was this period due to our dollar crashing or was it the US dollar gaining strength in relation to the AUD? If it was our dollar crashing then silver(in AUD) would have increased substantially in that period wouldn't it?




Download free data on silver AUD prices since 1975 here http://www.perthmint.com.au/investment_invest_in_gold_precious_metal_prices.aspx

AUD metal prices can be significantly impacted by our exchange rate, with periods where USD price moves are muted by opposing changes in AUD/USD and other times USD price move are magnified by aussie FX rate dropping at the same time.


----------



## Mr Z

Bron Suchecki said:


> Download free data on silver AUD prices since 1975 here http://www.perthmint.com.au/investment_invest_in_gold_precious_metal_prices.aspx
> 
> AUD metal prices can be significantly impacted by our exchange rate, with periods where USD price moves are muted by opposing changes in AUD/USD and other times USD price move are magnified by aussie FX rate dropping at the same time.




Bron,

I have used that data in the past, it is really dirty and inconsistent, I spent some decent time cleaning it up for use with a charting program but unfortunately I lost it all a few years ago. IMO it would be a nice gesture to your customer base if it where tidied up and presented in some of the popular charting formats.

That was years ago... maybe you have sorted it already, if so please excuse me as I am not about to attempt to import it all again to verify my comment is still valid


----------



## young-gun

Mr Z said:


> Bron,
> 
> I have used that data in the past, it is really dirty and inconsistent, I spent some decent time cleaning it up for use with a charting program but unfortunately I lost it all a few years ago. IMO it would be a nice gesture to your customer base if it where tidied up and presented in some of the popular charting formats.
> 
> That was years ago... maybe you have sorted it already, if so please excuse me as I am not about to attempt to import it all again to verify my comment is still valid




It just comes up in an excel spread-sheet, you can get what you want, just harder to scroll throguh it all than a chart.

Maybe I am missing something obvious, or don't understand how it works properly, but if i recall correctly our dollar went from around 90c a US$ to about 65c (approx) at the height of the gfc from memory. Should this not have increased the cost of silver(in AUD) by that same amount as a percentage at the same period? or increase in AUD while decreasing in price in USD? bringing the difference between the price of silver in AUD to USD to be the same as the gap in currencies?

If that makes any sense?


----------



## Mr Z

young-gun said:


> It just comes up in an excel spread-sheet, you can get what you want, just harder to scroll throguh it all than a chart.




Try and port it to something like Metastock and you will find out what I am talking about


----------



## Bron Suchecki

Not sure what you mean by dirty and inconsistent - it is just raw data in a csv format which is as universal a format we can offer and which should be readable by most programs. We are currently in the process of redoing our website and I'll be adding in some online charts for the data and if we can automate the file creation, then save into some other formats.

Our FX rate did crash in the GFC, but so did the USD silver price. Here are two data points with aprox high and low points for the aussie around that time:


DateUSD SilverFX RateAUD Silver16/07/0819.150.978619.5721/11/089.360.618015.16

Basically the FX drop was not enough to make up for the USD silver price drop. Because AUD silver price is derived via dividing, the maths of it mean the percentages do not work as you described. For example, in the table above the aussie drops 36.8% but lets assume that the USD silver stayed at $19.15. In that case the AUD silver price would have went up to (19.15 / 0.6180) = $30.99, which is an increase of 58.3%.


----------



## Mr Z

Bron Suchecki said:


> Not sure what you mean by dirty and inconsistent




Exactly what I say, the format is (was) not the same throughout the data set and stuff is simply missing. From memory the date was all over the place, it makes it very hard to port to another format. Trust me is was a lot of work at the time --> you will only likely hit the issues if you actually try and port it. If you are not technical (I am very experienced)  it was a nogo to munge the data into something more useful to a charting app.


----------



## Mr Z

young-gun said:


> Maybe I am missing something obvious, or don't understand how it works properly, but if i recall correctly our dollar went from around 90c a US$ to about 65c (approx) at the height of the gfc from memory. Should this not have increased the cost of silver(in AUD) by that same amount as a percentage at the same period? or increase in AUD while decreasing in price in USD? bringing the difference between the price of silver in AUD to USD to be the same as the gap in currencies?




I posted a link to Net Dania's Chart Station, it has AUD silver from April 95 to date on a continuous contract basis. You can see it in several formats and time periods from tick to monthly and it provides most commonly used T/A indicators and tools.... why would you not use that?


----------



## Mr Z

*Net Dania AUD Silver V USD Silver Monthly from 1995*


----------



## young-gun

Mr Z said:


> I posted a link to Net Dania's Chart Station, it has AUD silver from April 95 to date on a continuous contract basis. You can see it in several formats and time periods from tick to monthly and it provides most commonly used T/A indicators and tools.... why would you not use that?




sorry i missed that post! ill have a look over it thanks.


----------



## Joules MM1

oh, maybe gold is weak relative to silver......

http://silverinvestingnews.com/1471...f337dafce-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email



*GFMS: Silver Industrial Demand to Reach New High in 2014*
Tuesday November 27, 2012, 4:15am PST By Michelle Smith 

excerpt


> ..... factors driving the forecasted improvements is demand for ethylene oxide. The production of that and other intermediaries will help the US run counter trend to other industrialized nations, which GFMS predicts will see slow growth.
> 
> The largest end use of silver is the wide-ranging electrical and electronics sector, states GFMS.
> 
> “The most rapid growth in these sectors is set to come from emerging markets such as India and China, where rapid advances in living standards mean such products have become increasingly more affordable as well as desirable.”
> 
> In absolute terms, GFMS expects China to achieve successive record highs in terms of its industrial offtake of silver over the forecast period.
> 
> Robust growth in demand from the auto sector is also expected, and will help further underpin the performance of the electrical and electronics segment.
> 
> Auto production is expected to rise, boosting silver usage due to the growing number of units. However, auto-related silver demand has already outpaced production because of the growing number of electronic accessories in each unit. GFMS expects this trend to continue as features once reserved for luxury vehicles become more standardized.
> 
> Improvements in the economic backdrop are also expected to boost silver demand from the housing and construction industries.


----------



## drillinto

Are there silver miners that pay a dividend ?


----------



## Mr Z

BHP.... the rest stammer when they say the word. Unless you want US stocks like Silver Wheaton.

Kingsgate has found more silver... but not a silver miner persay. Pure silver plays are rare.

KRM and TRY are two with dividends and some silver.


----------



## Joules MM1

http://www.goldmoney.com/gold-research/alasdair-macleod/the-coming-silver-price-eruption.html

*The coming silver price eruption*

2012-DEC-02

excerpt



> While money managers (mostly hedge funds) have nearly doubled their longs and slashed their shorts since July, their longs are still only a little more than average: this hardly represents the overbought conditions suitable for a major bear raid.
> 
> On this evidence, the bullion banks which are short in the silver market are potentially in serious trouble, unless somewhere there is a pot of physical silver they can dip into. There isn’t, if we assume that iShares Silver Trust’s 315 million ounces is unavailable. There is no other identifiable source of silver, other perhaps than some producer supply, and there is anecdotal evidence that on every dip, cash silver migrates from West to East, confirmed by silver being constantly in backwardation.


----------



## white_goodman

Joules MM1 said:


> http://www.goldmoney.com/gold-research/alasdair-macleod/the-coming-silver-price-eruption.html
> 
> *The coming silver price eruption*
> 
> 2012-DEC-02
> 
> excerpt




can i short that article for stupidity?


----------



## Lisa Edwards

*Silver Update - Stay the course video*

Pull up a chair, a video for the true long silver investor......

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=en&gl=RU&client=mv-google&v=Q5b6XDPTQPk[/video]

Please note that only the old school Silver crowd that follow people like Jim Rogers, Marc Faber, Gerald Celente, David Morgan, Max Keiser, Peter Schiff and others will appreciate this video. 

Kind Regards

Lisa Edwards
National Sales Manager
Australian Bolts & Fasteners


----------



## Joules MM1

stuff found:
silver-biggest-winning-and-losing-streaks
 Jeff Desjardins
on March 27, 2016 at 3:56 pm 
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/sil...&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=SocialWarfare


----------



## noirua

Endeavor Silver Corporation  NYSE:EXK  TSX:EDR- Mines in Mexico


			https://videos-fms.jwpsrv.com/0_5f78ceb7_0x252ecd6737b57d94d5bbe69ecf2b5720a5f1f7e3/content/conversions/d9uLFC6W/videos/kUIbPAjw-31853299.mp4
		

Chart: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=NY^EXK&t=1&p=0&dm=0&vol=0&width=405&height=187&min_pre=330&min_after=240
Website: https://www.edrsilver.com/English/home/default.aspx


----------

